# best roller cover???



## EASTSIDE (Apr 16, 2007)

We have been doing alot of our interior painting in house just to keep the guys busy and have a little better control of the quality and schedule
We always prime the plasterd walls 1 coat and 90% of the time use eggshell (2 coats ) on the finish
My guys tend to burn threw roller covers,lack of cleaning and color changes. We are pretty partial to Purdy white dove 3/8 nap because they never shed and are durable.
Is there another brand that you full time painting professionals think are as good or a better value ? Also we like to buy in bulk when we find an item we like so any ideas where to purchase in bulk would be appreciated


----------



## Megabass (Dec 20, 2008)

Set up an account with Sherwin Williams and check prices on their white soft woven contractor covers. In bulk they seem to beat out the Purdy covers in price pretty well, but I guess that depends if you have an outlet to buy them in bulk, or are buying the 3 pack at Lowe's for around 11.00. I have used them and they seem in line with the Purdy quality which is pretty darn good. As for the shedding, I always rake the palm of my hand over the cover like Im'........... and then take low tack tape like the cheaper blue shertape and wrap the cover in it then pull it off. I never had a problem with lint on the walls. I do this no matter what cover I use unless I'm doing drylock or elastomeric stuff where it doesn't make a darn if difference.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Wooster 50/50


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I use to deal with a company called Colorado Hide Inc. their address is 22805-A Savi Ranch Parkway Yorba Linda, CA 92887. I use lambs wool only for my painting, I also buy 1 1/4" lambs wools cause I can get 6 to 9 months use out of one roller cover, I have not ordered from them in a few years cause I ordered a case of roller skins and they lasted me, plus cause I ordered the case they also sent me a half dozen roller skins of different sizes also some mini roller skins. But if your Painters don't clean the roller skins why waste your money buy the cheap Home Depot skins


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Purdy_Colossus_p/6300.htm


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I agree with ModernStyle, the Purdy Colossus is by far the best roller I've used. It not only lasts a long time, but it cleans out faster than a lambs wool. I used to be a big time lambs wool guy, but the Purdy's have taken their place in my van.


----------



## Sportioli (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree with Dorman... Who agrees with Modern Style. The colossus is a fine roller cover, I use 3/4 for everything with the exception of ceilings. They get the 1 inch.


----------



## KJames (Mar 14, 2010)

microfibres


----------



## Chris Sweeney (Apr 21, 2012)

I used a microfiber cover once. It didn't shed at all, but I didn't notice much of a difference of the way it covered, and it was a pain to get fully clean. I spun it out like 20 times before giving up cleaning it because there was still paint coming out. I usually use a cheap polyester "Better" 3/8 in. nap cover from HD for walls, and then just throw it out (clean it and use it more then once and it'll shed all over). I'm thinking of trying a polyester/wool blend, like a Wooster 50/50 or a Purdy White Dove. Haven't used any of them yet.


----------

